# A proposito di amiche



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

ricordo qualche anno fa di aver litigato di brutto con una amica che mi chiedeva di prestarle la casa per andarcisi a sollazzare con un suo tipo.
Non solo ho negato la casa, ma le ho anche spiegato dettagliatamente perchè...
mi faceva schifo che trombasse nel mio letto, mi dava fastidio che si lavassero nel mio bagno, mi scocciava che magari frugassero tra le mie cose e poi insomma...cazzo vuoi, pagati un albergo e fine.
non l'ho più sentita
rileggendo il post sull'amiciza mi son sentita un pò una merda...
però probabilmente me lo richiedesse oggi direi ancora di no.

voi che ne dite?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ricordo qualche anno fa di aver litigato di brutto con una amica che mi chiedeva di prestarle la casa per andarcisi a sollazzare con un suo tipo.
> Non solo ho negato la casa, ma le ho anche spiegato dettagliatamente perchè...
> mi faceva schifo che trombasse nel mio letto, mi dava fastidio che si lavassero nel mio bagno, mi scocciava che magari frugassero tra le mie cose e poi insomma...cazzo vuoi, pagati un albergo e fine.
> non l'ho più sentita
> ...


questo week mi presti la casa?
allora ho fatto bene qualche anno fa ad approfittare del doppione delle chiavi senza dirti nulla....


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ricordo qualche anno fa di aver litigato di brutto con una amica che mi chiedeva di prestarle la casa per andarcisi a sollazzare con un suo tipo.
> Non solo ho negato la casa, ma le ho anche spiegato dettagliatamente perchè...
> mi faceva schifo che trombasse nel mio letto, mi dava fastidio che si lavassero nel mio bagno, mi scocciava che magari frugassero tra le mie cose e poi insomma...cazzo vuoi, pagati un albergo e fine.
> non l'ho più sentita
> ...


Nessuno dei miei amici si azzarderebbe a farmi una richiesta simile.

Durante gli anni dell'università vivevo in appartamento con altre ragazze, una delle quali prestò senza chiedermelo il mio letto (e le mie lenzuola) al suo boy.. me me accorsi per caso, arrivando in appartamento prima del previsto e trovandoli. Non ho avuto bisogno nemmeno di aprire bocca, credo sia bastata la mia espressione: lavò le mie lenzuola e dopo un po' lasciò l'appartamento.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Nessuno dei miei amici si azzarderebbe a farmi una richiesta simile.
> 
> Durante gli anni dell'università vivevo in appartamento con altre ragazze, una delle quali prestò senza chiedermelo il mio letto (e le mie lenzuola) al suo boy.. me me accorsi per caso, arrivando in appartamento prima del previsto e trovandoli. Non ho avuto bisogno nemmeno di aprire bocca, credo sia bastata la mia espressione: lavò le mie lenzuola e dopo un po' lasciò l'appartamento.


ho sempre odiato chi si allarga e si approfitta dell'amicizia

ricordo quand'ero  piccola, una bambina che consideravo la mia amichetta del cuore che un giorno prima di giocare a bandiera mi disse: se non mi fai vincere non sono più tua amica.
non so perchè mi è venuto in mente ora...


----------



## Old Holly (5 Maggio 2008)

Ciao Brugola!

Dico che dipende dal tipo di amicizia innanzitutto e anche dal nostro carattere, anch'io sono gelosa delle mie cose, della casa prima di tutto.
La mia amica della vita, perchè è così che la definisco, abita a Roma, la sua casa per me è sempre a disposizione, è già successo che durante le sue vacanze me l'abbia messa a disposizione, però lei è così... e per lei probabilmente mi sforzerei di essere diversa, anche se sarebbe una violenza al mio modo di essere.

Avevo un'altra amica, che aveva un mare di difetti, ma mi ha aiutato molto in un  certo periodo. Una persona strana, con mille problemi e molto pesante perchè pretendeva le cose ed era capace di telefonarti alle 2 di notte per raccontarti i suoi problemi.
Ad un certo punto aveva bisogno dell'automobile, io gliel'ho prestata volentieri, finchè un giorno, l'ha presa alla mattina e fino alla sera non l'ho più nè vista nè sentita: quando me l'ha riportata, me l'ha chiesta di nuovo per il giorno dopo.  Le ho risposto che serviva a me.
Sono passati 9 anni... quando l'incontro fa finta di non vedermi.
Ogni tanto, la notte la sogno... da una parte ci ho patito, dall'altra è stata una liberazione.


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo week mi presti la casa?
> allora ho fatto bene qualche anno fa ad approfittare del doppione delle chiavi senza dirti nulla....


spero solo tu abbia cambiato le lenzuola...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> spero solo tu abbia cambiato le lenzuola...


per precauzione e non avere problemi le abbiamo levate..


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per precauzione e non avere problemi le abbiamo levate..


e io che ho il sospetto che il filippino ogni tanto trombi nel mio letto??


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e io che ho il sospetto che il filippino ogni tanto trombi nel mio letto??


togli il forse , tardona


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> togli il forse , tardona


 
l'ultima volta ho messo sotto il cuscino un giornale piegato e la sera era a posto...
oh madonnina....


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho sempre odiato chi si allarga e si approfitta dell'amicizia
> 
> ricordo quand'ero piccola, una bambina che consideravo la mia amichetta del cuore che un giorno prima di giocare a bandiera mi disse: se non mi fai vincere non sono più tua amica.
> non so perchè mi è venuto in mente ora...


bel popò di schifosetta la tua amichetta!!!!
ma alla fine l'avevi fatta vincere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ricordo qualche anno fa di aver litigato di brutto con una amica che mi chiedeva di prestarle la casa per andarcisi a sollazzare con un suo tipo.
> Non solo ho negato la casa, ma le ho anche spiegato dettagliatamente perchè...
> mi faceva schifo che trombasse nel mio letto, mi dava fastidio che si lavassero nel mio bagno, mi scocciava che magari frugassero tra le mie cose e poi insomma...cazzo vuoi, pagati un albergo e fine.
> non l'ho più sentita
> ...



Avrei fatto come te. Non mi permetterei mai di chiedere una cosa del genere e di conseguenza non accetterei che me lo si chiedesse.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo week mi presti la casa?
> allora ho fatto bene qualche anno fa ad approfittare del doppione delle chiavi senza dirti nulla....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bel popò di schifosetta la tua amichetta!!!!
> ma alla fine l'avevi fatta vincere?


claro che si


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ricordo qualche anno fa di aver litigato di brutto con una amica che mi chiedeva di prestarle la casa per andarcisi a sollazzare con un suo tipo.
> Non solo ho negato la casa, ma le ho anche spiegato dettagliatamente perchè...
> mi faceva schifo che trombasse nel mio letto, mi dava fastidio che si lavassero nel mio bagno, mi scocciava che magari frugassero tra le mie cose e poi insomma...cazzo vuoi, pagati un albergo e fine.
> non l'ho più sentita
> ...


Quando ero all'Università vivevo da sola e avevo prestato un paio di volte la casa (in affitto) alla mia migliore amica che ancora stava con i genitori.
Però avevo chiuso a chiave la camera da letto, lasciandole a disposizione solo il divano.
Adesso che ho una casa mia e tengo moltissimo alle mie cose, non lo rifarei!


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quando ero all'Università vivevo da sola e avevo prestato un paio di volte la casa (in affitto) alla mia migliore amica che ancora stava con i genitori.
> Però avevo chiuso a chiave la camera da letto, lasciandole a disposizione solo il divano.
> Adesso che ho una casa mia e tengo moltissimo alle mie cose, non lo rifarei!


bhè ma almeno le lenzuola le lavi...lavare le federe del divano è uno sbattimento


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2008)

Se è un  buon amico/a...perchè no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Personalmente non son così geloso delle "cose"...un'auto o una casa in fondo solo quello sono....e se le presto a un amico (non a un conoscente..) conto ne abbiano la cura che ne avrei io!


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè ma almeno le lenzuola le lavi...lavare le federe del divano è uno sbattimento


Eh, ma c'era un bel copridivano, facile da togliere, lavare e rimettere


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se è un buon amico/a...perchè no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, la macchina è un conto...ma pensare che due fanno sesso sul mo letto mi darebbe un pochino più fastidio...


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se è un buon amico/a...perchè no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu ci conti...ma....


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tu ci conti...ma....


 
...ma se anche così non fosse, terrei di più a non perdere l'amicizia piuttosto che a pensare all'eventuale mancanza di attenzioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se è un vero amico/a ovviamente si beccherebbe anche una bella sfanculata...tanto per evitare ripetizioni in seguito...


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per precauzione e non avere problemi le abbiamo levate..


E' stato meglio per te.. se per caso mi fossi anche solo trovata nei paraggi e t'avessi guardata male, avresti sentito il dovere di trasferirti dal tuo stesso appartamento.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Più lenzuola pulite per tutti!


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E' stato meglio per te.. se per caso mi fossi anche solo trovata nei paraggi e t'avessi guardata male, avresti sentito il dovere di trasferirti dal tuo stesso appartamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma intende che ha scopato sul mio materasso???


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma intende che ha scopato sul mio materasso???


Oh.. cribbio, avevo letto "l*a*vate" e non "l*e*vate"!
Dammi retta, è un affronto incredibile: adusem va lapidata, non prima di esserti fatta risarcire del danno materiale e morale.

Più materassi integri per tutti!


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Oh.. cribbio, avevo letto "l*a*vate" e non "l*e*vate"!
> *Dammi retta, è un affronto incredibile: adusem va lapidata,* non prima di esserti fatta risarcire del danno materiale e morale.
> 
> Più materassi integri per tutti!


ora mi tocca non solo cambiare serratura e materasso, ma anche scheggiarle due o tre dentini lasciandole un bel ponte d'aria tra gli incisivi.
oh madonnina.... il mio materasso ingravidato da due stronzi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se è un  buon amico/a...perchè no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarò schizzinosa, ma se sapessi che qualcuno ha trombato nel mio letto, mi rimarrebbe solo da farlo fuori con un lanciafiamme e comprarne un altro.
A parte questo, mi sembra che certe richieste siano troppo invadenti. Io ospito senza problemi chiunque e con piacere. Ma io devo essere in casa.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sarò schizzinosa, ma se sapessi che qualcuno ha trombato nel mio letto, mi rimarrebbe solo da farlo fuori con un lanciafiamme e comprarne un altro.
> A parte questo, mi sembra che certe richieste siano troppo invadenti. Io ospito senza problemi chiunque e con piacere. Ma io devo essere in casa.


Sei una voyeur!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Ok...forse mentalmente penso ad altri spazi da mettere a disposizione più che la mia camera da letto...o forse non ritengo quella così "sacrale"...


Ps. Anche senza sacrificare tutto il letto...le lenzuola si lavano eh!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sei una voyeur!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   no, dottor pirletti!


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

allora sorelle..chi è di mazzo?


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2008)

Brutte egoiste e tirchione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non dormite mai nel letto dell'albergo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o   pretendete che sia nuovo e intonso


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Brutte egoiste e tirchione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pago e pretendo lenzuola fresche di bucato


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> pago e pretendo lenzuola fresche di bucato


un'amica vale la fatica di cambiar le lenzuola dddai 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è tutto un fatto psicologico quello della sacralità del proprio letto ....


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> un'amica vale la fatica di cambiar le lenzuola dddai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma si può essere, però io non ho mai chiesto la casa a nessuno, andavo in macchina, motel, alberghi ma mai che avessi chiesto ad un'amica..
e poi un pò di vero c'è...la sacralità del mio letto


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2008)

Io la prestavo la mia singola alle mie amiche in doppia...


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io la prestavo la mia singola alle mie amiche in doppia...


non ho capito


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> *Brutte egoiste e tirchione*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutta sì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma egoista e tirchiona giammai!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nono.. io ad alcuni amici in difficoltà ho prestato pure discrete cifre di denaro, in un caso ho anche regalato una somma di denaro, senza volere nulla in cambio. Nella "vera" difficoltà, io ci sono, con generosità nell'ascolto, nella presenza e nel sostegno concreto.


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Brutta sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poi ti capita della gentaccia, vedi asdume che ti copula direttamente sul materasso...è una bella seccatura


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non ho capito



Vivevamo nella stessa casa ma io avevo una singola loro dividevano la doppia... quando veniva il fidanzato di una o dell'altra.. cedevo la mia singola con bagno (comodissima come cosa) e andavo a dormire in doppia con l'altra... 

Ma devo dire che eravamo piu' una Famigghia che semplici amiche... lo siamo tutt'ora... e ora mi cala pure la lagrima...


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> poi ti capita della gentaccia, vedi asdume che ti copula direttamente sul materasso...è una bella seccatura


Gli dai un dito e si prendono tutto il braccio oltre a profanarti il materasso! E passi anche da tirchiona e minchiona, senza alcuna riconoscenza.. che modi. Non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Gli dai un dito e si prendono tutto il braccio oltre a profanarti il materasso! *E passi anche da tirchiona e minchiona*, senza alcuna riconoscenza.. che modi. Non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.


ma non lo sapevo mica!!! Comunque domani andrà in ufficio con un bel tunnel in mezzo agli incisivi...
fortuna che ho cambiato materasso l'anno scorso..


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Gli dai un dito e si prendono tutto il braccio *oltre a profanarti il materasso!* E passi anche da tirchiona e minchiona, senza alcuna riconoscenza.. che modi. Non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.


 
Azzzzz...ma che assatanati!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2008)

*brugo*



brugola ha detto:


> ricordo qualche anno fa di aver litigato di brutto con una amica che mi chiedeva di prestarle la casa per andarcisi a sollazzare con un suo tipo.
> Non solo ho negato la casa, ma le ho anche spiegato dettagliatamente perchè...
> mi faceva schifo che trombasse nel mio letto, mi dava fastidio che si lavassero nel mio bagno, mi scocciava che magari frugassero tra le mie cose e poi insomma...cazzo vuoi, pagati un albergo e fine.
> non l'ho più sentita
> ...


 
dove sta il post?

in merito penzo: indelicata lei che te lo ha chiesto.

Non nego che se una mia amica me lo dovesse chiedere mi sentirei anche io in imbarazzo...

diciamo che... se dovesse farlo, rivedrei i motivi per cui le sono diventata amica.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> un'amica vale la fatica di cambiar le lenzuola dddai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Persa, certo che per una amica farei questo e molto altro. ma l'offerta dovrebbe partire da me. 

io non lo chiederei mai...proprio per una questione di tatto...non siamo piu' studenti  vent'enni senza lavoro e squattrinati...e quindi passi lunghi e ben distesi.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Persa*, certo che per una amica farei questo e molto altro. ma l'offerta dovrebbe partire da me.
> 
> io non lo chiederei mai...proprio per una questione di tatto...non siamo piu' studenti  vent'enni senza lavoro e squattrinati...e quindi passi lunghi e ben distesi.


Comunque hai quotato Mailea... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa vedi nel mio avatar?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, certo che per una amica farei questo e molto altro. ma l'offerta dovrebbe partire da me.
> 
> io non lo chiederei mai...proprio per una questione di tatto...non siamo piu' studenti vent'enni senza lavoro e squattrinati...e quindi passi lunghi e ben distesi.


Ehm era Mailea...
Concordo con te ....sono cose che si fanno da giovani e non da adulti.
Però chi te lo chiede dovrebbe avere un livello di amicizia da consentirlo.
Ricordo ca una mia compagna di scuola mi aveva chiesto di fare il bagno da me mentre il suo era in ristrutturazione ed le avevo detto di sì (avevamo tripli servizi e il bagno era di mio uso esclusivo) mia madre era inorridita.
Ora mi darebbe fastidio.
Però dipende dalla persona ...ho amiche che mi hanno invitato nella casa delle vacanze e una mi ha ceduto tutta la casa...
Piuttosto mi creerebbe problema ora come ora dover riordinare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

Mi dà un filo di fastidio (solo un filo eh...) che sia stata usata ...da mio marito...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2008)

persa scusa...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque hai quotato Mailea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

la bestia che sei.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la bestia che sei.


Controllavo..mai si sa... potevi svoltarmi la serata...


----------



## Old Addos (5 Maggio 2008)

*Giusto così*

Direi che avevi fatto bene allora e faresti ugualmente bene a comportarti anche adesso nello stesso modo , se non altro perchè avresti rischiato di restare ostaggio delle fregole scoperecce della tua amica ;

poi , nel momento in cui avessi voluto rifiutare ed interrompere le altrui incursioni nel tuo letto , anzichè un ringraziamento , avresti probabilmente preso della stronza ;

insomma , la merda si rivolta al badile . . . . . . . .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Direi che avevi fatto bene allora e faresti ugualmente bene a comportarti anche adesso nello stesso modo , se non altro perchè avresti rischiato di restare ostaggio delle fregole scoperecce della tua amica ;
> 
> poi , nel momento in cui avessi voluto rifiutare ed interrompere le altrui incursioni nel tuo letto , anzichè un ringraziamento , avresti probabilmente preso della stronza ;
> 
> insomma , la merda si rivolta al badile . . . . . . . .


Esperienza di vita!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2008)

*canide*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Controllavo..mai si sa... potevi svoltarmi la serata...


a serataaaa...ma lo sai che ieri notte, in macchina, mi ha tagliato la strada un povera lepre che spaventatissima correva come una lepra?- 
beh...non vantarti, ma mi è venuta in mente una iena.questa iena.


e giorni fa, una mia amica della tua stessa età si è tolta una scarpa, e me l'ha tirata .

colpo secco e deciso.

giuro che ho esclamato " sei uguale a lettrice, anche lei lo avrebbe fatto" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho riso per tre ore. sta scarpa ha disegnato una iperbole di non so quanti metri..sckiattavo


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a serataaaa...ma lo sai che ieri notte, in macchina, mi ha tagliato la strada un povera lepre che spaventatissima correva come una lepra?-
> beh...non vantarti, ma mi è venuta in mente una iena.questa iena.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dopo aver colpito il bersaglio sarei corsa a riprenderla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti una volta la tirai in macchina a un tizio che frequentavo... era un vero coglione... cosi' paranoico che mi faceva uscire fuori dai gangheri... cosi' mi tolsi la scarpa e gliela tirai... dal sedile del passeggero a quello del guidatore... che volpona... pero' ci mandammo a cagare ridendo....


----------



## brugola (6 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> insomma , la merda si rivolta al badile . . . . . . . .


bella questa!!! 
Son d'accordo..se avessi concesso il talamo una volta poi diventava un obbligo.
lapidiamo le amiche che trombano sui materassi altrui!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

No a lapidare si suda...


----------



## brugola (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No a lapidare si suda...


ma poi cambio le lenzuola..


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ricordo qualche anno fa di aver litigato di brutto con una amica che mi chiedeva di prestarle la casa per andarcisi a sollazzare con un suo tipo.
> Non solo ho negato la casa, ma le ho anche spiegato dettagliatamente perchè...
> mi faceva schifo che trombasse nel mio letto, mi dava fastidio che si lavassero nel mio bagno, mi scocciava che magari frugassero tra le mie cose e poi insomma...cazzo vuoi, pagati un albergo e fine.
> non l'ho più sentita
> ...


Nessun problema, basta che cambino le lenzuola... Però deve essere amica amica... 

ps non credo si mettessero a frugare tra le tue cose, avevano ben altro da fare, o no?


----------



## brugola (6 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessun problema, basta che cambino le lenzuola... Però deve essere amica amica...
> 
> ps non credo si mettessero a frugare tra le tue cose, avevano ben altro da fare, o no?


ah non credi?


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ah non credi?


Che avessero ben altro da fare? Beh lo spero per loro...


----------



## brugola (6 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che avessero ben altro da fare? Beh lo spero per loro...


si ma sai com'è...finito uno si guarda intorno, accende una sigaretta, guarda nei cassetti...


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si ma sai com'è...finito uno si guarda intorno, accende una sigaretta, guarda nei cassetti...


----------

